# Feathers and fur



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Limit of geese and a couple *****. The front **** is 26lbs and beautiful color.








Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a huge **** and a beautiful coat. I live trapped one earlier this year in Medina City that was 21# and thought it was big.


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats Andy!Looks like a good day out.


----------

